# Help please the more sites I read the more I get confused(from USA)...



## Squeaks9225 (Dec 26, 2017)

Hello:

I am traveling from the United States to Thailand(and other countries) possibly to scope out places to settle down permanently but reading conflicting reports on different websites regarding Visas as well as getting denied flights altogether cause of that Timatic thing airlines use so figure I could ask actual people instead of reading conflicting info....

First I have a Flight booked and paid for round trip from JFK to BKK. I leave March 5th and return June 5th which is 93 days....

By the time my plane lands it will be march 7th and from March 7th to April 24th I will be all over Thailand for approx 49 days. Then i will border cross Chiang Khong to Huay Xai Laos to continue on my journey.

At the very end of the trip in June I will be near Siem reap Cambodia and have not decided if Im flying back to Bangkok to return home or to border cross by bus but at any rate it should be max 1 overnight stay once again...

Im reading I am able to just get a free exempt 30 day entry but I can then apply for an extension for 1700 Baht(approx)

What is confusing me is I went to a Thai Royal embassy site(for washington dc) and it says no travel extensions allowed?

"As one of Countries listed for Visa Exemption and Visa on Arrival, U.S. Passport Holders are not required to obtain a visa when entering Thailand for tourism purposes and will be permitted to stay in Thailand for a period not exceeding 30 days on each visit. (15-day stays if arriving by land-crossing). *The period of stay may not be extended.
*" website can be found at thaiembdc.org/visas/

So this is really confusing me now. Since I am leaving and returning only 1 other time will this sort of extension on the already free 30 day exempt entry work? 

Like Enter free for 30 days go to embassy get a 30 day extension(1700 baht) stay for the 49 days total....

When I return at the end do I then just get an automatic 30 day(if by air) and exempt visa once again? I thought I read by land makes it less but with only 1 day extra max that shoudlnt be an issue.....

Lastly Im flying with China Eatsern Airlines and Im afraid of getting denied boarding totally cause of the long departure flight.... do I just book(and pay for a flight say to penang 1 way) then just not use and use for proof of leaving the country? the flight is cheap so not that much a concern..


I also was reading about an actual Tourist visa I could apply for at the Thai embassy in the USA but none are relatively close by to me and on the Application I noticed it asked for proof of a job which I will be quitting within days and cashing out my 401k. Ill have money to show as proof but not for 6 months straight as it my 401k that Im using to travel with


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Squeaks9225 said:


> Hello:
> 
> I am traveling from the United States to Thailand(and other countries) possibly to scope out places to settle down permanently but reading conflicting reports on different websites regarding Visas as well as getting denied flights altogether cause of that Timatic thing airlines use so figure I could ask actual people instead of reading conflicting info....
> 
> ...


Howdy And Welcome,

The thing is that using this site or any other site for expats is that you will get thoughts and opinions. That will not help you when you need to make plans or show up at a border and find you can not enter for some reason.

You need to start making phone calls (not emails) to every embassy of every country you intend to enter or transit. Calling those embassy's you will get legal, current information which is what you must have.



Best Of Luck

Asian Spirit


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Actually, pretty much all Thai embassies and consulates each have their own way of interpreting the rules. As a result, chances are good you'll get conflicting answers. 
When you get to Bangkok, go to the U.S. Embassy and they'll tell you how to handle your Thailand stay. Just use the standard tourist entry when you arrive.


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

As Thai Bigfoot suggests , many things are possible to organise in-country once you've got here - a decade ago I bought land , built a house , opened a bank account , got Thai motorbike and car driving licences , and fixed up my over 50 non-immigrant visa all whilst on 30 day permission to stay stamps. 

OK granted today you may find getting a succession of 30 day stamps on arrival not quite so certain , but simple things like visa extensions and options arranged in-country are no problem.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Squeaks9225 said:


> Im reading I am able to just get a free exempt 30 day entry but I can then apply for an extension for 1700 Baht(approx)
> 
> What is confusing me is I went to a Thai Royal embassy site(for washington dc) and it says no travel extensions allowed?
> 
> ...


Thai government is not known for keeping it's websites up to date. One or both may be wrong. 



Squeaks9225 said:


> Lastly Im flying with China Eatsern Airlines and Im afraid of getting denied boarding totally cause of the long departure flight.... do I just book(and pay for a flight say to penang 1 way) then just not use and use for proof of leaving the country? the flight is cheap so not that much a concern..


US passport holders are granted visa exempt entry, often called visa on arrival. Airlines know that.


----------

